# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Starting next month I will be forsaking 80% classical music listening for reversing for 80% non-classical listening. May and June I will devote two months to the study of rap and hip-hop (considering its generally maligned/disdained status here on TC) with May focusing on the old classics and June focusing on the newly released classics which allow me to catch up until here. I will leave Fridays for my classical music listening.
> 
> Thus all of my listening will be derived from iTunes albums.
> 
> ...


----------

